# [SZ Digital] Smartphones auf Konzerten: Ich filme Dich, kreisch!



## Newsfeed (8 Juni 2018)

Man starrt auf Bildschirme statt auf die Bühne: Smartphones ruinieren jedes Konzerterlebnis. Damit könnte bald Schluss sein. Wie sich eine ganze Generation wieder ins Jetzt holen lässt.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## habwasgelesen (9 Juni 2018)

Verkommt das Forum jetzt zu Links auf Bezahlseiten der Printmedien?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juni 2018)

l





			
				habwasgelesen schrieb:
			
		

> blaba


und nichts verstanden.
PS: Das Eingangsposting ist ein Link und ein Zitat aus der Sueddeutschen Zeitung.


----------



## habwasgelesen (10 Juni 2018)

UND, wer hat nichts verstanden? Der jupp11 mit seinem frechen blabla-Zitat?

Darum geht es nicht! Es geht um kostenlose Werbung auf kostenpflichtige ABO-Seiten (hier auf Printmedien)!
Trägt die Werbung zum Erhalt des Forums bei? Wenn ja, dann werde ich mich nicht beschweren.
Wenn nein, dann gibt es bei der Forenleitung eine seltsame Einstellung zu Bezahldiensten! Die einen werden hofiert, die anderen verteufelt!


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2018)

> Der jupp11 mit seinem frechen blabla-Zitat?


gähn


> Trägt die Werbung zum Erhalt des Forums bei?


ja


----------

